# strawberry mead



## spunky (Nov 14, 2006)

AndrewSchwab said:


> Ohhh yummmm, just added the second 12 pounds of strawberries today, yep that's 24 lbs.
> 
> It was all I could do not to stick my whole head in there and start sucking
> 
> ...



Good luck on this. I have brewed alot of different wines and beers and gave up on strawberries, because often their taste ferments out. Only Co2 comes out of the air lock .


----------

